# Anyone in Canada using a TS4K?



## JamesX (Jul 29, 2020)

I can see this working without issue if you use a VPN for sling, CBS, Netflix, Hulu etc...with exception of prime video, specifically what I would like to know is does it integrate with prime video Canada content?


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

I use the TiVo stream 4K in Canada


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I use ExpressVPN and it seems to work with Prime Video. Vudu is the only service that seems to see through and not work with the vpn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesX (Jul 29, 2020)

thanks for the replies. How are you liking it ?


----------



## Parking (Aug 28, 2020)

kharder said:


> I use the TiVo stream 4K in Canada


I purchased a TIVO Stream4K device and was able to arrange for it to be sent to Canada this week. However, when I tried to activate the TIVO device here in Canada, an error message came across the screen. I will do a factory reset and try to start again. The device probably detected that I was in Canada. How did you activate the device??


----------



## Parking (Aug 28, 2020)

Parking said:


> I purchased a TIVO Stream4K device and was able to arrange for it to be sent to Canada this week. However, when I tried to activate the TIVO device here in Canada, an error message came across the screen. I will do a factory reset and try to start again. The device probably detected that I was in Canada. How did you activate the device??


Hurray! VPN to the rescue! Once I used a VPN, TIVO allowed the device to be activated.


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

It appears most if not all the content recommendations in the Stream app is focused on US content only. 

This forces us to use a VPN and create accounts and services on US streaming services..

Is my thoughts correct, because this is what I'm seeing.


----------

